# Upcoming Co-op games of 2011



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2011)

*Dead Island (Xbox360 PS3 PC)*

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/dead_coop_291252007110_640x360.jpg

*Inversion (Xbox360 PS3 PC)*

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/inversion_coop_291252009087_640x360.jpg

*Call of Juarez: The Cartel (Xbox360 PS3 PC)*

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/cartel_coop_291252001549_640x360.jpg

*F.E.A.R. 3 (Xbox360 PS3 PC)*

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/fear3_291252001952_640x360.jpg

*Hunted: The Demon’s Forge (Xbox360 PS3 PC)*

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/hunted_coop_291252003912_640x360.jpg

*Gears of War 3 (Xbox360)*

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/gow_coop_291252006014_640x360.jpg

*Resistance 3 (PS3)*

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/res_coop_291252011672_640x360.jpg

*Resident Evil Raccoon City (Xbox360 PS3 PC)*

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/rac_coop_291252018785_640x360.jpg

*Brink (Xbox360 PS3 PC)*

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/brink_coop_291252002992_640x360.jpg

Source-->Tech2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice article.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2011)

thanx... but i couldn't find any info on their release dates


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 3, 2011)

Release Dates - 
Dead Island - August 1, 2011
Inversion - Not this year - February 7th 2012 - and its not on PC
Call of Juarez: The Cartel - TBA Q2 2011
F.E.A.R. 3 - June 21, 2011
Hunted: The Demon's Forge - May 31, 2011
Gears of War 3 - September 20, 2011
Resistance 3 - September 6, 2011
Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City - Q4 2011
Brink - May 10, 2011  (gonna love this one surely)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2011)

Brink can either be a hit or a miss.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2011)

BTW, waiting for Dead Island , Call of Juarez: The Cartel , F.3.A.R. ,Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City and Brink 

good thread - will have some co-op gaming time with my elder bro - TFS for the thread


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2011)

whats TFS???


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

brink brink brink


----------



## DigitalDude (May 3, 2011)

I wish I had a lot of offline gamer friends 

everyone is busy chasing $$$


_


----------



## axes2t2 (May 3, 2011)

I am waiting for Deus Ex:Human Revolution.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> I wish I had a lot of offline gamer friends
> 
> everyone is busy chasing $$$
> 
> ...



You have me


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

wow games in 2011


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2011)

@ abhi - TFS means Thanks For Sharing.

Another Game I'm waiting for is Modern Warfare 3 though I've one question - will it have Co-Op game mode / campaign ??


----------



## abhidev (May 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ abhi - TFS means Thanks For Sharing.
> 
> Another Game I'm waiting for is Modern Warfare 3 though I've one question - will it have Co-Op game mode / campaign ??



oooohh...gotcha ya!!!

I hope MW-3 doesn't have a co-op mode...


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

The guys are flying in Inversion would they actually fly in game???
I am waiting for more offline games than Co op or online games. 


			
				DigitalDude said:
			
		

> I wish I had a lot of offline gamer friends
> 
> everyone is busy chasing $$$


Sadly I have none. Wait just one but he hs no net connection so thats sad.


----------

